# Old Minolta user, new to Sony



## Eire35

Hello all, names Ben. I've always been a camera/photography lover, but only got into in early 2013 started with an Olympus OM-77 AF. Used the Olympus for a few months until I got a Minolta Maxxum 7000, i'm sure some here know of it. When I got it, it came with a 35-70 macro zoom, great for normal shots but I wanted more so I bought a few more lenses online and filled about 30 rolls of film through 2013-2014. I put the camera's away when a frequent lack of a developer at the local Walgreens and cost got too much to afford but I didnt stop, I have a Point and shoot Canon Powershot A630 that kept me hanging around. 
Now just recently I bought a Used Sony Alpha 100 and given I already had a good group of great lenses I was set but still wanted more lenses to play with, luckily I got a minolta 28mm from a junker camera at my salvation army.
I havent really done much, mostly test shots but I have dabbled in Astro-photography, portraits, wildlife, scenery and Macro. I am most interested in astro and macro right now.
I'm hoping to learn a thing or two here and share my pictures with this community.

My gear:
Sony A100
Minolta and Vivitar Flash's
Bushnell Manual 70-210mm
Sigma 75-300mm, 4.5-5.6 (32) Zoom
Minolta 75-300mm, 4.5-5.6 (32) AF Zoom Macro
Minolta Prime 28mm, 2.8 (22) AF
Mimolta 28-85mm, 3.5 (22) AF Macro
Minolta 35-70mm, 1.7 (22) AF Macro
Minolta 35-80mm, 4-5.6 (22) AF Zoom Macro
Minolta 35-105, 3.5-4.5 (22) AF Macro
Minolta 80-200, 4.5-5.6 (22) AF Zoom xi Macro
Minolta Prime 50mm, 1.7 (22)
Bower Macro Wide angle Fish eye
Close Up Filter Type adapters 1,2,4,10 (1,2,4 x 2)
Vintage Right Angle Viewfinder
Macro Tubes + multiple rings and adapters for Macro use.
4 Custom Lens mount Macro diopter lenses ( home made ) Unknown magnifications


----------



## Dave442

So your the guy that used up all the developer! Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## dxqcanada

Hello.


----------



## phongkinhdoanh93

so good


----------



## Streets

With that lens collection, you should buy yourself a Sony translucent mirror camera (A57 or newer).  The A100 was O.K. but things have gotten so much better: More pixels, more features, etc.


----------

